# Korngold - String Quartet 1 op.16 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

String Quartet No. 1 (written in the early 1920s) is in four movements and was premiered by the Rose Quartet in 1924. An early completed segment was dedicated to Korngold’s father Julius. The lyrical opening movement (allegro molto) is interesting but it's the lovely adagio quasi fantasia that I particularly enjoy in this highly nostalgic and impressive quartet. The final movement is a little long for its less adventurous, march-like content however Korngold uses pizzicati particularly effectively in the final two movements. Very few recordings so I've outlined all the recordings below. 

Recommended

Flesch
Franz Schubert
Chilingirian

*Highly recommended

Doric* - if you like a broader, more relaxed reading with fine use of dynamics then you're more likely to prefer this recording to the Aron Quartet. It's certainly a fine performance but for me they tend to outstay their welcome a little especially in the finale. 

*Top Pick

Aron* - the Aron are brisker, more concise and more entertaining here than the Dorics. Don't think they rushing the music. There's plenty of room for the music to breathe but delicate pizzicati sound better and textures and dynamics sound less nuanced in the more lively tempi and CPO's warm sound.


----------

